

The experiment that forever changed how we think about reality - aatish
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2014/01/bells-theorem/

======
aatish
Hi. Author of the piece here. Thought this might be of interest to the Hacker
News audience. I'm interested in hearing people's feedback and reactions to
the piece.

